# Where to buy Large pieces of driftwood?



## Jacksmom (Apr 11, 2016)

Hope I'm in the right forum. Sorry if not.

Any suggestions on where I can buy large pieces of driftwood? Google seems to only be giving me american and uk vendors and I don't want to pay that shipping, lol. I'm looking for pieces around 14" diameter and 15-20" height. Hoping to find something that looks like the base of a tree trunk.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Try April on this Forum. She has some advertised.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

She has some small tree sized Manzanita right now.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Also some cool branchy thick ones .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacksmom (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks for the tips TomC and 2wheelsx2! You have some beautiful pieces right now, April. Love that tall "tree" leaned up against a shelf too. Not what my husband is after right now but at least I know where to keep checking back. Thanks!


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

King Ed's and Fish Addicts are two other options to investigate


----------

